# "Vuelta Abajo" Pre-Embargo Cuban Cigars .. Any Good ?



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Morning Brothers.. and Happy Halloween 

Well, I may be going in on 25 bundle of Pre-Embargo Cubans with a few buddies from work. "Vuelta Abajo Pre-Embargo Cuban Cigars"

I have wanted to try a cuban cigar for quite sometime, and for now.. This is what is available.

Do you think these cigars with leaf from ** 1959 ** will give me a feel for that "taste" of Cuban cigars today?

With Tobacco that is 50+ years old.. I would personally think "not"..

Hmm. Maybe they'll taste like the leaves I am ready to go outside and rake.. lol , But you never know..
( or maybe some of you guys do ?)

Vin


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I seriously doubt you're going to get the same experience from this cigar that you would from a true pre-embargo cigar. But then again I wouldn't know for sure, I haven't smoked either.

From what I've gathered, these cigars marketed as pre-embargo might have a smidgen of pre-embargo tobacco dust rolled with the cigar.

Before the embargo, tobacco of cuban origin was used in domestically rolled cigars like white owls and dutch masters. Some of the lots of tobacco used might have been forgotten in a warehouse only to be discovered recently. I would not trust the state of the tobacco. 

Personally I would not go for the gimmick, but if you're interested by all means try one. Without a benchmark though, it will be hard to determine if it smokes like Cuban tobacco.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You may get a decent smoke for the price but you will not be getting pre-embargo Cubans.
If there is any pre-embargo tobacco in there it will be just a pinch added to the filler.

Pre-embargo cigars are very expensive and at the price these are you can be assured that the whole pre-embargo thing is a marketing ploy.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You beat me to it Ji. :tg


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Funny, as I was reading about these cigars last night and it peaked my curiosity. Here is the write up on these cigars,,,,as Donnie said it appears as if it is a mixture and not totally all cuban tobacco. Wonder what the ratio is of the pre-embargo and dominican filler? *These Vuelta Abajo Pre Embargo Cuban Cigars are hand made in the Dominican Republic with tobacco harvested in Cuba before John F. Kennedy signed the Cuban embargo in 1962. These medium bodied cigars have an earthy taste with hints of dark chocolate and cream. This amazing blend combines Pre Embargo Cuban and Dominican filler with a Brazilian maduro wrapper. You will smoke these until your fingers burn!

Each 5 pack is wrapped in burlap and contains a label with the lot number of the tobacco used to make the cigar. 5 packs come in an open faced wooden box and make great gifts.*

From what I see they are going for $45 for any size bundle of 25. I did see an older shopping cart that said you could buy them for $29. This is the same outfit that sells ALT cigars that are supposed to taste and smoke like Opus, Padron, VSG, etc. Vuelta Abajo Pre-Embargo Cuban Torpedo - 5 Pack by Vintage

I'd sure like to see a review on these,,,,,keep hope alive!!


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

$130 a bundle of 25 or $415 for a box of 100? For that kind of money I would rather spend the money on the real deal.


----------

